# Futterboot



## CarpHunter_96 (10. November 2012)

möchte mir für die kommende Session mein erstes Futterboot zulegen. Da ich zukünftig auch andere Gewässer befischen will, sollte es auf jeden Fall ein Echolot sowie GPS haben haben. Ich will allerdings maximal 1500 € ausgeben. 

Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

ich war fündig und habe Carp Royal Futterboot "Imperator" für 1.000€ mit eingebauten Echolot sowie GPS gefunden hat jemand erfahrung mit diesem boot?


Gruß CarpHunter


----------



## Thomas83 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hi,

Erfahrungen mit deinem genanntem Boot habe ich leider nicht.
Würde aber glaube ich ein VOPI kaufen. Hat mich irgendwie überzeugt und ich denke, Preis/Leistung stimmt.

LG Thomas


----------



## rainerle (11. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*



CarpHunter_96 schrieb:


> möchte mir für die kommende Session mein erstes Futterboot zulegen. Da ich zukünftig auch andere Gewässer befischen will, sollte es auf jeden Fall ein Echolot sowie GPS haben haben. Ich will allerdings maximal 1500 € ausgeben.
> 
> Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> ...



kleiner Denkanstoß: was geschieht wohl mit dem Boot, wenn was getauscht / repariert werden muss  -  wenn es denn das CarpRoyal ist?

Richtig: es wird zum Dealer geschickt und der regelt dass dann irgendwie mit dem Produzenten in China. 

Alternative: Vopi, Carplounge  - etwas teuerer aber eben nicht von der Stange über einen Dealer, welcher mit Karpfenangeln so gar nichts zu tun hat und sicher ein vernünftiges Produkt eines chinesischen Produzenten vertreibt aber eben nicht mehr damit zu tun hat.


----------



## punkarpfen (11. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Ein GPS im Futterboot ist sicherlich ganz nett, aber was bringt dir das, wenn das Chinaboot den Geist aufgibt? Mit einem Echolot kann man die Stellen eh relativ genau ansteuern. Man merkt sich einfach einen Punkt am gegenüberliegenden Ufer und die (markante) Unterwasserstruktur. 
Ich rate dir zu einem zuverlässigen Boot mit einem guten Service! Alles andere ist rausgeschmissenes Geld. Warum werden wohl Köderboote bestimmter Hersteller häufig in der Bucht angeboten? 
Ich nutze ein Fischfeeder und kann es dir sehr empfehlen. VOPI hat auch einen guten Ruf und damit macht man sicherlic auch nichts falsch. Carplounge hat durch ihre eigenen Boote ihren Ruf aufgebessert, aber mit dem Service war auch nicht jeder sooo zufrieden (vor allem mit dem Carponizer, welches jetzt von Carp Royal angeboten wird). Carp Madness wird auch erstaunlich oft weiterverkauft. Zu Fishmaster kann ich dir nicht viel sagen.


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Danke für die feedback´s 

und wie siehts aus wenn ich mir die Skarp s60 kaufe und echo sowie gps dazu`? würde das gehen zwecks einbau?


----------



## punkarpfen (11. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Das müsste gehen. Allerdings kann es zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Ich würde beim Boot aber eher auf Qualität setzen.


----------



## rainerle (11. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

S60 ist für sein Geld ok - jedoch würde ich die Finger von etwaigen Umbauereien lassen. Die mir bekannten Erfahrungen reichen von:
- geht so gerade
- bis das es gar nicht funktioniert, das Geld für das Echo für die Katz war und da Selbstumbau vorlag die Garantie flöten ging.

Dann das S60 blanko und gut ist (hat Sohnemann und ich als 'Back-Up' für unser RT4). Ansonsten wie Chris schon sagte:
- Fischfeeder
- Vopi
- Carplounge - 3erRT Serie aufwärts (bei Reparaturen kommt es hier jedoch auch manchmal zu Wartezeiten (bis zu 8 Wochen - wenn der AE boomt)


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

hmm also lieber gleich nen eingebauten echo sowie gps kaufen richtig? 

hat jemand erfahrung mit dem carp madness phantom`?


----------



## gründler (11. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Moin

Ich find den trööt leider nicht wieder,aber hier hat jemand mal geschrieben der beruflich aus der Modellbaubranche kam.

Der hat da erzählt das ALLE teile egal für welche art von Modellbau,zu 99% aus China/Japan.... kommen.

Das eine ist bißchen besser das andere bißchen schlechter.
Das einzige was man bei einem Deutschen Hersteller hat der in De.zusammenbaut sind Vorteile bei Reparatur usw.

Aber verbauen tut der auch Chinateile.

Robbe Graupner...alles Made in China und co.nicht aber in De.hier wird nur zusammengebaut.


Ist wie mit Bivvys Bißanzeigern...etc.


#h


----------



## Lupus (11. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich immer mal wieder mit dem Thema Futterboot und muss sagen das es ständig Probleme mit irgendeinem Teil gibt. Je mehr Technik desto mehr Fehlerquellen. Ein häufiges Problem ist eine saubere Übertragung der Echo und GPS Signale!! Wenn ich mir dann überlege das ich (z.B.) weit über 1000.- ausgeben muss und mein tolles Farbecho schon an dem 15ha Baggersee ausfällt...dann lass ich doch lieber andere Leute kaufen...


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

gründler hier.....

ich besitze das rt2 mit nem echolot und kann sagen wer behauptet das das  ein chinaboot ist sollte sich mal die firma in krefeld anschauen..

Lach,ich war mal in der Modellbaubranche tätig,und dein ganzes  Innenleben kommt aus China,oder meinst du die stellen das in Krefeld  her,wenn ja,dann träume mal weiter.Der Scheiss wird hier nur zusammen  geschustert und für 800% mehr verkauft,mehr machen die netten Herren  nicht,genau wie alle anderen Futterböötlebauer,und freuen sich über die  bekloppten Karpfenangler!

habe da was gefunden, und gebe ihm vollkommen recht!
das zeug wird wirklich hier nur verbaut, aber die teile sind wirklich alles china schrott!!


----------



## rainerle (11. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Dere,

da haben wir wieder die schöne schnöde China Diskussion!!!!

Klar kann ich in China Schrott kaufen - wie auch Schrott-Ware, welche in Deutschland hergestellt werden. Ich kann aber auch in China qualitativ bessere (hochwertigere) Bauteile kaufen - oder wo, denkt ihr kommen unsere Smart-Phones her?
Was glaubt ihr, wo die Bauteile (Kondensatoren, Transistoren, Chips, IC's usw.) welche in einem Mercedes verbaut werden herkommen? Bestimmt nicht aus Herne-West und auch nicht aus dem Techno-Park München Süd.

Nehmt einfach mal das ganze Tackle von euch wo "Made in China" draufsteht und versucht dann angeln zu gehen. Das wird ne ziemlich schnelle Geschichte - da bleibt Euch nichtmal Haken und Schnur geschweige denn Rute, Rolle, Kescher uvm.. Dat ist schon schön geil was sich da einzelne in die Tasche lügen, wenn es um was geht, was sie:
- nicht brauchen
- nicht wollen
- nicht dürfen
- oder nicht bezahlen können


----------



## Lupus (12. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Moin,
um China VS Germany gibg es hier nicht sondern um Futterboote!!

Und Ja! Es ist so, annähernd 100% des Angelzubehörs kommt aus China und das allermeiste wird auch noch dort zusammengebaut!

Zurück zum Thema:
Mich würde mal interessieren wer ein Futterboot+ Echo besitzt und noch* KEINERLE*I Probleme hatte????

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## punkarpfen (12. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Ich besitze ein Fischfeeder mit einem FC 80 Echo. Ich nutze es seit knapp drei Jahren. Probleme hatte ich bislang erst zwei, die aber beide ganz klar Anwenderfehler waren, die mir am Anfang unterlaufen sind. Obwohl es meine Fehler waren, wurde mir schnell und kostenlos geholfen.
Fehler 1: Ich habe das Boot in 10cm Wassertiefe und feinem Steingrund betrieben. Ein Stein oder mehrere hat einen Schraubenflügel zerbatzt. Innerhalb von zwei Tagen hatte ich Ersatz und mir wurde der Einbau erklärt.
Fehler 2: Ich habe zunächst keinen Krautschutz montiert und bin über meine Schnüre gefahren. Dabei hat sich eine Schnur in der Schraube verfangen und musste rausgepult werden.
Das wars! Das Boot kann dafür aber meiner Meinung nach nichts. 
Weiterhin bin ich froh, dass ich das FC 80 habe. Alle Smartcastbasierenden Echos (und viele andere auch) funktionieren nicht, wenn ein anderes Funkecho an ist. Meins geht immer.


----------



## rainerle (12. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

mit FuBo und Echo noch *nicht *- kommt dann das GPS dazu hakt es ab und zu mit dem Echo im "LongRange" Bereich.


----------



## punkarpfen (12. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Je mehr Technik, desto größer ist die Anfälligkeit. Auch bei tollen Farbechos gibt es häufiger Probleme.


----------



## rainerle (12. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

das ist wohl so - ich hab im RT4 ein Lowrance Elite und das "zickt" dann ab / bei 100m mit GPS ab und an mal. Ein Kollege hat das "normale" Lowrance ohne GPS und hatte bis jetzt keine "Aussetzer" auch nicht bei richtig weiter Entfernung (wobei ich damit sowie so ein Problem hab - der sieht sein Ding noch bei Entfernungen wo ich schon lange im "Blindflug" navigieren würde). 
Aber da sind wir wieder beim gleichen wie beim KFZ: je mehr Technik desto mehr "gezicke" und doch findet man es irgendwo schick - auch wenn es manchmal nicht "vernünftig" ist.


----------



## Lupus (12. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Ob vernünftig oder nicht ist ja noch etwas anderes!
Ich steh aber konsequent auf dem Standpunkt wenn ich so viel Geld bezahle, muss es auch seinen Dienst verrichten!

Ich hab ganz klar den Eindruck das dies einige Geräte nicht schaffen!


----------



## rainerle (12. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

@Lupus

.......wie bei vielen Dingen des täglichen Gebrauchs - auch bei unserem liebsten Spielzeug - ne, dem Auto. Nicht das was jetzt schon wieder einige denken. 
Es gibt halt leider die "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" für Lau noch nicht. Jeder der sich für so ein Böotle interessiert und die Heiamänner dafür auf den Tisch legt sollte sich vorher informieren und dann sollte ihm klar sein welche möglichen Vorteile und auch Nachteile er sich einkauft. Da ich in der Telekommunikationsbranche im Wireless-Bereich arbeite war mir von Anfang an klar, dass es zu "Funk_Überlagerungen" und Störungen kommen kann - so what? Ich nahm es billigend in Kauf und kann damit bisher ganz gut leben.


----------



## Notung (13. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo,
ich kann DIR nur ein VOPI ans Herz legen.
Zuverlässig, klein, top Service!!!
Und das gute am Boot ist, das du extra Akkus kaufen kannst die innerhalb 45Min. am Auto bzw. an der 12v Batterie wieder geladen sind!!!!

Gruss

Gruß


----------



## cyberpeter (13. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo,

ich habe dieses Jahr auch immer wieder hin und her überlegt Futterboot ja/nein und wenn ja welches ...

Ich habe mir bis heute noch keines gekauft, was aber nur zum Teil an den 1800-2000 € liegt, die man für ein wirklich gutes Boot in "Vollausstattung" auf den Tisch legen muß.

Das Hauptproblem was ich persönlich mit Futterbooten egal von welchen Hersteller auch immer habe ist, was mache ich wenn sich der Fisch in irgendwelchen Hindernissen "verfangen" hat. Habe ich kein "richtiges" Boot, dann habe ich bzw. der Karpfen verloren. Gerade dieses Jahr habe ich an vielen Gewässern festgestellt, dass das Kraut viel stärker gewuchtert ist in den vergangenen Jahren und bei uns war es im Hochsommer so "schlimm", das man für jeden zweiten bis dritten Drill das Boot brauchte und dass teilweise auch bei normalen "Wurfentfernungen".

Deshalb sollte man sich genau überlegen, ob man mit einem "richtigen" Boot, sofern erlaubt, nicht besser dran ist obwohl ein Futterboot was Transport und Handling angeht einem "richtigen" Boot hinsichtlich des Komforts doch deutlich überlegen ist.


Gruß Peter


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Und hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Carp Madness XXL Futterboot?

ps:ein richtiges boot habe ich


----------



## LOCHI (13. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem hier? gruß...

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Prisma-Baitboat-III-Futterboot-mit-GPS-und-Echolot--11499.html


----------



## cyberpeter (13. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*



CarpHunter_96 schrieb:


> ps:ein richtiges boot habe ich



Sorry, das war nicht böse gemeint....

Wenn Du ein "richtiges" Boot ohnehin mit dabei hast, würde ich mir zumindest die Frage stellen ob es "vollausgestattetes" günstiges Futterboot sein muß oder ob man den Platz nicht mit dem normalen Boot mit Echo, Lotblei und/oder Aquascop sucht und dort eine Stangenboje "installiert". Dann kann man den Spod auch mit einem nicht so "hochgerüsteten" Futterboot ohne Echolot anfahren. Dann kann man sich überlegen, ob man das gespaarte Geld zumindest teilweise in ein besserers Boot und evtl. Ersatzakkus investiert.

Wenn Du allerdings vor hast, den Platz z.B. unter der Woche "mal kurz" zu befüttern funktioniert das natürlich nicht.


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

*ps: Ein sollte das heißen  kein böses smiley 

ok so ich gib mal paar daten ab:

Gewässer Nr - ist hauptgewässer wo man mit dem boot raus darf - Stausee strömung (leicht) oft trüb also aqua scope ist schlecht, boje auch da oft was schwimmt  habe nen schlauchboot und das ist sonst nervig immer aufzupumpen, die restlichen gewässer darf man nicht mit dem boot befahren, und wie gesagt so ein futterboot würde mich sehr erleichtern, dass geld habe ich ja  nur will halt nicht 2.000€ dafür ausgeben


----------



## vitalMarcel (13. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Günstiger noch ist es sich die Schwimmbuxx anzuziehen, ein paar Flügelchen um nicht unter zugehen und ein paar Flossen um Vorwärts zu kommen. Billiger kommst du einfach nicht weg!


----------



## rainerle (13. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Dere Peter,

im Grundsatz bin ich voll bei Dir und ich gehe sogar soweit, dass ich meist mit Falte und Funke am Start bin. Das läuft dann meist so ab, dass wir zunächst
- mit dem "normalen" Echo und Blei und der Falte rausfahren und den "Claim" abstecken (Stabboje mit Lichtle)
- bei Tageslicht wird dann auch meist mit der Falte abgelegt
- Nachtens nach einem Drill geht die Montage dann meistens mit dem FuBo raus - ist einfach bequemer und meist auch unauffälliger
- unter Tags wird dann mit dem FuBo das Gewässer unsicher gemacht - wenn dieses ein relativ unbekanntes Gewässer ist. D.h. es wird um den See gezogen (ohne andere dabei zu nerven) und nach weiteren heißen Stellen gesucht welche dann bei weiteren Ansitzen oder als Ausweichplätze befischt werden können.

Insgesamt kann ein FuBo - und ist es auch noch so gut - ein richtiges Boot mit Echo, Lotblei oder Stick und Aquascope (soweit einsetzbar) nicht ersetzen sondern nur ergänzen wenn es zur Angelei kommt. Für kleine Futterkampagnen ist es jedoch absolut unschlagbar.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

hallo peter,

ja da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, ist schon eine menge holz 1800 euro...

ich benutze meistens beides, habe also futterboot mit gps mit dem ich die montagen später rausfahre und ein kleines boot zum spot suchen mit dem echolot. 
Der vorteil ist bei GPS mit futterboot das ich öffters mal in weiten von 300 bis 450 meter fische und wenn mal ein biss kommt in der nacht um 3 uhr bei regen und gewitter einfach habe wieder den spot zu finden und muss nicht raus paddeln!
ich besitze ein lowrance mark-5x pro echolot, was vollkommen reicht, und wenn man die echolote so in futterbooten vergleicht, da kommen sie nicht annähernd hin.

Genau aus dem grund, wie du es schon erwähnt hast, wie oft passiert das der fisch wirklich in den seerosen fest sitzt oder unter einem baum... des öffterem hatte ich das problem fast, und mit dem boot konnte ich die sache sofort lösen oder mir schon einige montagen gespart, hänger usw...

also ich bin ganz klar für ein futterboot mit GPS (ohne echolot)
und eine kleine boot bis 1,80 mit guten echolot, reicht vollkommen aus!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem hier? gruß...
> 
> http://www.angel-domaene.de/Prisma-Baitboat-III-Futterboot-mit-GPS-und-Echolot--11499.html




kollege hat das gleiche, und hat nur probleme damit...#q
war zu voreilig einfach.... ab 100meter spinnt der empfang zum echolot und die angaben, reichweite 750 meter...|kopfkrat hm... stimmen auch nicht, da ist bei etwa 350 meter schluss!!
aber wie gesagt, ich habe vorhin schon geschrieben, persönlich halte ich nichts davon futterboot mit echolot eingebaut, jeder muss es selbst wissen und erfahrungen sammeln!

ich kann dir RT4 baitboat beruhigt empfehlen, da weisst was du hast, ist zwar nicht grad billig... aber da kannst dich drauf verlassen... da gehts schon los, wenn mal sturm oder gewitter ist und du befischt ein 500ha see, weisst du wie es da draußen abgeht?!:q
da kommen alle billig baitboate gar nicht vorwärts gegen die strömung und wellen... 
lass wirlich die finger von diesem komischen Prisama!
*
*


----------



## zottelthebest (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Futterboot*



Lupus schrieb:


> Moin,
> um China VS Germany gibg es hier nicht sondern um Futterboote!!
> 
> Und Ja! Es ist so, annähernd 100% des Angelzubehörs kommt aus China und das allermeiste wird auch noch dort zusammengebaut!
> ...



dieses prisma hatte ich auch mal nen tag (wie carp royal imperator), ging wieder zurück, da es nur im kreis fuhr...  hab seitnem jahr ein fischfeeder professional 2 und bisher keinerelei probleme. weder mit boot, noch mit echolot. alles funktioniert absolut zuverlässig. da ich aber inzwischen fast nur  noch am ufer angel, bräuchte ich das boot eigentlich nicht mehr unbedingt, also falls jemand ne runde drehen möchte und interessiert ist, wäre abzugeben |supergri gern per pn melden.

außer fischfeeder kommt den erfahrung aus meinen vereinen eigentlich nur noch vopi in frage. carp lounge und carp madness haben sich gemacht, aber rt2 und selbst rt3 hat anfangs einigen nerven  und zeit gekostet. daher ist für mich persönlich das vertrauen zu den beiden vertreibern weg.


----------



## harti911 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Futterboot*

Ich werfe dann noch mal das Navigator in den Raum:

http://www.globalfishing.eu/en/models/navigator.html

Wird gebaut und vertrieben in den Niederlanden. Ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Boot. Habe mir damals noch eine LED-Anzeige für den Batteriestatus einbauen lassen. Bei der Gelegenheit konnte ich die Werkstatt eines Servicepartners ansehen. Machte Alles einen guten Eindruck.


----------

